# Memories and Portents Chapter #2: Scourge of the Howling Horde



## SecondTime (Mar 4, 2007)

It's been a rough run for Dondel Bresh, rougher than usual. Both the supplies and human charges which constitute his caravan have recieved inordinate punishment from the local weather. At its worst, the storm forced him to seek shelter in what turned out to be a cursed goblin keep, or so claimed that yapping bard Soto. If it wasn't for those advanturers...Sordid characters maybe, and in the week since that incident he's picked up even more dubious individuals along the trade road besides. They mostly congregate around him....

...But the journey is almost over. Signs of habitation have grown more numerous. First the large, half tilled plots of land tended by local Brelanders. Now the more densly tilled lands of the Cyrans, marked by their decadent, colorful dress, even for farmers, as well as the recent look of the upended soil and supply shacks, and the inability or unwillingness of the peasents to make even close eye contact with those in the caravan. But New Cyre, the center of this community, must be clsoe...

As the caravan creses a rise in the road, they see a fight raging ahead. A merchant's wagon lies on its side, its horses dead or scattered. Several elves, appearing very young and covered in light armor, and more than a dozen small goblinoids lay dead, while one elf and a few goblins continue the battle. Several small blades skewer the last elf, as it falls to the ground. At Dondel's call of alert, the three goblins turn towards the front of the caravan...


_Initiative: Antonus (18), Kaine (12), Talik (12), Khyl (10), Vorkhad (10), Zeril'thin (7), Goblins (5). The nearest goblin is 80ft from where the party stands down a gentle slope. I encourage everyone to tell me what they think they will be doing a couple of rounds ahead; that way I won't have to ask for your action each round and combat will be more streamlined._

Combat Map:

 G


  G

G
















A KC Ka
V Z T​
A = Antonus
KC=Khyl+Canis
Ka=Kaine
V=Vorkhad
Z=Zeril'thin
T=Talik

Character Thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=183128

OOC Thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=183129


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 4, 2007)

OOC: I have a midterm coming up, so I probably won't post another update before Tuesday night. That should give everyone the chance to post. We're hitting the ground running.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 5, 2007)

Kaine moves 60 ft. ahead, swiftly approaching the goblins but not so fast as to put himself in immediate danger.

If a goblin gets next to him, he'll attack. If not, he'll attack the nearest goblin with fists and feet. Kaine will use subdual damage on the first goblin he fights, so that he can interrogate it later.


----------



## Ilium (Mar 5, 2007)

Talik roars in apparent rage and charges at the goblins, waving his sword high and making great show of bringing steely death down on them.

_Sure hope this works_, he thinks.  _Maybe we can get them to run off._
[SBLOCK=OOC Comments]
OOC: Trying to scare the goblins off.  A big bunch of armed people and a caravon might be more than they care to face after a big fight, and Talik would rather avoid a fight.  Regardless, I want to end up next to Kaine so I can offer him support with either spells or sword.

I've posted my character, but I have a question or two posted with it.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 5, 2007)

OOC: The cleric starts with 200gp. Make sure your statblock is edited by tuesday!


----------



## Asmor (Mar 5, 2007)

Antonus leaps to action, loading his crossbow and letting a bolt fly.

Later, if a goblin gets within 60 feet, he'll charge in and move around to flank when he gets the chance. Otherwise, he'll keep firing crossbow bolts.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 5, 2007)

It's not written in stone, but zeril'thin will be spamming out baleful utterance to shatter goblin weapons.

"stay back. If their weapons are gone, no one neds to die."


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 6, 2007)

Antonus looses a crossbow bolt near the feet of the nearest goblin as Talik and Kaine rush towards the goblins. Talik attempts sword waving shows no signs of having intimidated the creatures.

_Khyl is up. I'll give everyone a couple more days before we move on._

Combat Map:


G3


G2

G1






KaT









A KC 
V Z​


----------



## Ilium (Mar 7, 2007)

SecondTime said:
			
		

> OOC: The cleric starts with 200gp. Make sure your statblock is edited by tuesday!



_OOC: Then I actually have MORE money than I thought.  I'll fill out the equipment list with the necessaries over the next couple days, but I think the combat equipment will stay the same._

Talik advances and shouts, "You meet your deaths this day, vermin!  Flee if you can!"

_OOC: Another Intimidate check.  Maybe I can scare up a circumstance bonus for zeril'thin shattering their weapons._


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 7, 2007)

OOC: woot ,someone noticed my character! Being the NG guy he is though, he is similarly trying to get out of this without a fight.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 8, 2007)

_OOC: On his first turn, Vorkhad will unheft his crossbow and load it. His AC is 16 while using the crossbow as he does not have his shield readied.

In future rounds, in case I forget to post, he will cautiously approach, firing on the goblins with his crossbow and ordering them (in Common) to stand down or face death. If any goblins get within 25 feet, he will target them with a mind thrust augmented by a wild surge. You can assume his standard operating procedure for now is to use wild surge whenever manifesting unless I say otherwise. He makes no attempt to hide the auditory display._


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 9, 2007)

Canis bears his fangs but holds until given the word to attack.
Khyl unsheathes his new scimitar and waits for the goblins to get closer.

ooc: Khyl and Canis hold thier actions until the goblins make thier move, then they move to flank one and attack if possible.


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 9, 2007)

Zeril'thin stomps past his fellow party members, a noticable heat spreading from his metallic skin until he is immediatly behind Talik and Kaine. Meanwhile, the two goblins farthest away from the party spread to the right and left respectivly. The creatures simultaneously remove small javelins from a sash on their backs and with a squeacky grunt toss them at the three neareast defenders of the caravan. Two of the javelins land near the feet of Kaine and Talik, but one grazes the cheak of the young priest.

_Talik takes 2 damage._


As Antonus fires another crossbow bolt at the nearest the center goblin (G1), Kaine rushes towards it, his feet lifting in a kick towards the monster's head, missing due to its small size. Talik follows after the monk, attempting to demoralize the creature with his threats. The goblin, though visisbly shaken, continues to fight. 

The shifter druid and his wolf companion rush down the hill after the others, flanking the goblin on the left (G2) from either side.

As the goblin on the right (G3) prepares takes hold of another javelin, it is struck in the shoulder by a crossbow bolt courtesy of the mysterious traveler Vorkhad. Both the javelin in its left hand and the morningstar in its right suddenly explode in what appears to be unholy fire, falling into little bits towards onto the trade road. The thing seems surprised for a second, but then begins to flee in the direction opposite the party.

The other two goblins, surrounded by blade and teeth, attempt to retreat. Kaine's foot slams into the side of the center goblin's face immediatly, causing it to fall to the ground unconscious. Meanwhile, Khyl's scimitar and Canis' fangs lay into the other goblin, cutting its throat and mawing off the javelin weilding arm respecitvly; it collapses to the ground in a gush of black blood.

As the lone standing goblin well on its way in flight away from the party, the battlefield remains quiet but from the gasps of the spectators from the caravan. A beautiful young woman with a hint of fey elven features rushes up behind Antonus, still aiming his crossbow towards the fleeing goblin. She startles him just as the rogue unleashes another bolt, striking the last goblin in the back of the neck, felling it. "Oh, Antonus! You are so brave!!"


_Out of Initiative. Everyone recieves 50xp. You are surrounded by many dead bodies, most struck down before you arrived on the scene. There is once unconscious goblin, knocked out by Kaine. An overturned wagon rests on the roadside a dozen or so feet away._


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 9, 2007)

Zeril'thin, insofar as it is possible to tell from the expression of a warforged, is stricken with grief. Kneeling down beside the carnage, he whispers, seemingly to himself "Such a waste, such a waste..why?" Turning to talik, he points at the one still-living goblin and asks "is there anything you can do for this one?"


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 9, 2007)

"The goblin will be fine, assuming we let it live after questioning it," Kaine says, "If I wanted to kill it, it would be dead. For now, I think it's important to learn what we can about this attack."

Kaine begins to slap the goblin's face with just enough force to wake it, he's not trying to be cruel.


----------



## Ilium (Mar 9, 2007)

Talik nods grimly.  "Yes, but first," turning to the woman speaking to Antonus, he continues, "do any of the folk from the caravan need help?"

_OOC: Tend to any unconscious caravan folk first then the goblin, then anybody who's injured but still conscious.  Use spontaneous Cure Minor Wounds to stabilize anybody who's dying, then triage the use of more powerful spells._


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 9, 2007)

Vorkhad hefts his crossbow at the sight of the fleeing goblin and rushes up to the woman.

"Are you quite alright madam? Did the kinetic energy from that concussive blast injure you in any way?"


----------



## Asmor (Mar 9, 2007)

Antonus turns to the woman, lowering his crossbow. "Kayla!" he exclaims.  Dropping the crossbow to the ground, he gives her a hug. A moment later, he breaks the embrace. "You should go back to the wagon, there may still be more of those things lurking around. I'm going to go see if anyone over there's alive." Antonus smiles at her, picks up his crossbow, and runs towards the scene of the battle.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 9, 2007)

"Hmm. You know this woman, Antonus?"


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 10, 2007)

None of the members of the party's caravan were injured during the party, though Talik does confirm that all the elves and all but of the goblins is dead. The priest himself suffered a wound from a goblin javelin (2hp). 

Talik, chanting over the goblin captive, causes the creature to shine a faint, stark white for but a moment; the goblin's dark eyes open in terror. It shivers in terror and screeches in some unintelligble language as it comes to the realization that it is surrounded by enemies.

Dondel Bresh, the party's caravan master, descends down the hill, barking a half-question, have desperate accusation, "What happened here!?"...

...Just then you notice a frightened halfling peering at you from behind a barrel in the overturned wagon.

"Is it -- is it safe to come out?" she asks. "I'm Sten, Sten Goodseller, a merchant from New Cyre. Are you the fine folk who saved me? What are your names?" She is clearly excited.


OOC: Now is the time for everyone, especially the new players, to introduce themselves. Oh, and I would like to remind the old players about that handy ring of translation.


----------



## Asmor (Mar 10, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> "Hmm. You know this woman, Antonus?"




"I do," Antonus says, regarding Vorkhad with an untrusting stare, "but I do not believe I know _you_."


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 10, 2007)

" I am zeril'thin, m'lady. A simple warforged." He directs his attention to Antonus, looking at him with metallic, purple eyes. "And I believe that he, sir, is Vorkhad. A psion of some sort, perhaps?"


[SBLOCK=OOC]If you have a problem with him knowing so much, lemme know. Also, none of you know about dual identity/warlockness/etc. yet, okay? No, no one knows that the weapon shattering happened from him. You can guess, though, if you like. BTW, thanks for letting me join, this is good stuff[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ilium (Mar 10, 2007)

Talik stands and nods to Bresh, saying, "I am Talik, an acolyte of the White Rose."  He passes his hand over the cut in his cheek and it seems to stop bleeding, though the wound is still an angry red.  "I'm sorry we weren't in time to save your people."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Using only a Cure Minor on myself, so still down 1 HP.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 10, 2007)

"Hrm. I was not aware my mental acuity was that obvious," the tall man frowns, "well, it is of no little import as long as you do not mention it to every person that comes along. I've found that common folk tend to distrust 'mind magic.' But do allow me to introduce myself. The warforged is correct in his observation. I am Vorkhad, a wanderer and occassional sellsword. I am pleased to meet you as well, Mr..."

Then, turning to Sten, "Greetings, milady. It is good to see you are uninjured. I am Vorkhad and I hope this little episode did not scare you too much."

[sblock=OOC]He is genteel towards Sten and makes a Diplomacy check to attempt to improve her attitude at a +4 bonus.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 10, 2007)

"Oh, it was just a lucky guess.　There's no need to worry, after all that I've seen, trust and prejudice are both given sparingly."


----------



## Asmor (Mar 10, 2007)

"Psion, eh? I guess that's why you talk so weird." Turning to Sten, Antonus says, "My name is Antonus. Are you alright? What happened here?"


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 10, 2007)

Kaine pays attention to his companions, both old and new, while concentrating on the matter at hand--restraining the goblin and questioning it. _A mind mage? Best to be vigilant of my thoughts around him._ Then he remembers.

"Where is the goblin-translating ring?" Kaine asks Antonus, and then adds for the benefit of the new people, "My name is Kaine."


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 12, 2007)

Asmor said:
			
		

> "Psion, eh? I guess that's why you talk so weird." Turning to Sten, Antonus says, "My name is Antonus. Are you alright? What happened here?"




The little woman attempts to regain her posture as she describes her business, "I am a servant of the once great Cyran branch of House Ghallanda. I am in the process of transferring an item of great importance from Darguun to Oargev ir’Wynarn, rightful king and ruler the Cyrans of New Cyre. We were almost to New Cyre, when my wagon was attacked by a host of goblins. My Valenar elven escort fought bravely, but they were young and the goblins were too many. Oh thank you for your help, kind sirs! May I join your caravan and implore you help protect my very special cargo for the remainder of the journey? It is but a few hours, and the King himself and my guild will surely reward you if you do?" Her brown meet those of Antonus.

_Kaine: after you aquire the ring of translation, the goblin's screeches slowly morph in your ears into something like common, "...the prophets have said! Cyre must die! Goblins will rise!!! Warchief Darax will kill you all!!!"_

OOC: Sorry for the delay in posting. Going home for the weekend.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 12, 2007)

Kaine asks the goblin what he knows about Mr. Copper.


----------



## Ilium (Mar 12, 2007)

Talik asks the woman "If I might ask, what is this item you're carrying?  Is it something we can expect others to be trying to take from you?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 13, 2007)

Vorkhad smiles, "Assuming the item is nothing particularly likely to cause me undue harm, I have no problem escorting you madam. I, at least, shall accompany you to New Cyre. It sounds like a fantastic place."


----------



## Asmor (Mar 13, 2007)

"You'd need to talk to mister Dondel Bresh, this is his caravan. I have to say, though, that if whatever you're moving is attracting trouble like this, I don't think it has any place with our caravan..." a hint of worry is visible in Antonus's features. "There's, uh, a lot of women and children, and they've all had a hard enough journey already."


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 13, 2007)

"I shall go with you. After all, what purpose do us warforged have but that which we give ourselves?"


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 13, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]does the ring allow the user to speak goblin too?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 13, 2007)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> Kaine asks the goblin what he knows about Mr. Copper.




Kaine: Your words, though sounding like the common tongue of the Five Nations, appears to hold meaning to the goblin.

The goblin, seeming unintimidated by Kaine's questioning, answers, "He provides the coin. With coin, Darax attract warriors, with warriors, Cyrans will be crushed!!!"


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 13, 2007)

Sten looks irritated by the questions about her cargo, "I am sworn to keep my cargo a secret, sirs. But it is of great importance to the Cyran people, and you will be rewarded by brining it in tact to his Majesty."


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 13, 2007)

Asmor said:
			
		

> "You'd need to talk to mister Dondel Bresh, this is his caravan. I have to say, though, that if whatever you're moving is attracting trouble like this, I don't think it has any place with our caravan..." a hint of worry is visible in Antonus's features. "There's, uh, a lot of women and children, and they've all had a hard enough journey already."




Dondel Bresh steps in, "Nonsense, Antonus. These goblins have been attacking all caravans. I think the increased safety that numbers bring will outweigh any increased risk that Lady Sten's 'special' cargo will bring." Dondel had a few of his handlers take the elven dead to a spare caravan and then heaves Sten's wagon, and the somewhat large chest near it, still sealed, is placed back in it. Sten's horses, still attached by harness to the wagon, are visibly relieved at their new found freedom.

OOC: Let me know when you guys are ready to set off.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 13, 2007)

Kaine smiles, it is not a warm expression. Gripping the goblin he brings the creature's face within inches of his own.

"You will tell me everything you know about Mr. Copper. What he looks like, when he meets with Darax, why he's supporting your group. Everything. And then you will tell me about Darax. And you will tell me quickly."

OOC: Intimidate check I guess? Not that Kaine is very good at it...


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 13, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Secondtime]If that was the demon, edit please, it's entirely under my control, thanks.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ilium (Mar 13, 2007)

Talik shrugs at the turn of events and moves to stand behind Kaine, hoping to add his bulky presence to the implied threat.

_OOC: Aid another, though Talik doesn't have any ranks in Intimidate either. _


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 13, 2007)

Vorkhad tosses an almost disdainful glance in the direction of Kaine and Talik. "When these two ruffians are finished bullying the prisoner, I suppose we shall be ready to set out. I have restored by own energy and am ready to leave at a moment's notice. On to New Cyre!"


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 13, 2007)

_I hope he's reading my thoughts now...the selfish moron. He'd rather not find out any information on these bandit attacks and let Cyran travelers continue to be attacked? I'd rather be a ruffian._

OOC:


----------



## Ilium (Mar 13, 2007)

Talik quirks an eyebrow at Vorkhad and smirks.  _This is positively gentle compared to how I would have handled things when I was young_, he thinks.  He then looks down at Kaine.  _And I'm in the right place to make sure it stays that way._


----------



## Asmor (Mar 13, 2007)

Antonus shrugs dismissively at Bresh's words and walks back to the caravan.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 14, 2007)

Zeril'thin smiles, insofar as a warforged can, at Vorkhad. "Though I do not like this any more than you do, sir, I believe the term is 'practical'." Turning to Kaine, he holds his hand out "The ring, sir, if you please. I believe I may have better luck with this goblin."


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 14, 2007)

The combination of Kaine, Talik, and Zeril'thin dark presense makes the goblin screech in obvious fear, "Tak don't know Mr. Copper! He send scroll tells us where to find his money and where Cyrans we kill will be! He only a tool for the Prophets! Darax is big one! He lead us down from mountains to destroy human kingdom, for glory and future of Dhakann! We kill Cyrans, steal their coin, bring more warriors down from mountains, increase warband, and pay tribute to the Prophet Noak! Prophets show us the way to bring back glory of Dhakann!" Suddenly looking more desperate, the goblin's tone becomes even more high pitched, "Tak show you Darax's base..., " he scratches lines in some dirt along the side of the trade road, "...by map! Please, don't make Tak go with you! Will be traitor to tribe, kin will be killed!!"

OOC: That was for whoever was wearing the ring of translation last, i.e. Kaine or Zeril'thin.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 14, 2007)

(if it's me, I have a good answer).


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 14, 2007)

OOC: Sense Motive on the goblin to determine if he's hiding anything or being deceitful.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 14, 2007)

Vorkhad shrugs, "I did not mean to imply any distaste for the method, merely that it might be a pointless endeavor, as we are likely to learn more about these goblins anyway if they are suddenly attacking caravans like this. I would be happy to investigate it more, but doing so in the middle of the road does not seem like a good idea."


----------



## Ilium (Mar 14, 2007)

Talik nods.  "I see your point," he replies.  "But perhaps it's better to do the questioning here than drag a murderous goblin along with us.  We can find out what he knows and send him off without further endangering the caravan."


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 14, 2007)

Khyl watched the interrogation with apparent little interest, and mild amusement.

He scratched the scruff behind Canis' neck and whispered in the wolf's ear. The lupine almost seemed to nod.

"So shall we get this mysterious shipment to its intended destination?" he called to the others.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 14, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Talik nods.  "I see your point," he replies.  "But perhaps it's better to do the questioning here than drag a murderous goblin along with us.  We can find out what he knows and send him off without further endangering the caravan."




"Until he goes to get reinforcements. I say kill him when you're done or let us take him back to be put in a prison. Either way, I'm not about to let him walk away living. Everything he just told you could be a carefully crafted lie."


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 15, 2007)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> OOC: Sense Motive on the goblin to determine if he's hiding anything or being deceitful.




_Kaine: The goblin appears to be sincere in his confession._

OOC: I have to prepare for an interview, so I'll post a larger update tommorow. Until then, rp on!


----------



## Ilium (Mar 15, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> "Until he goes to get reinforcements. I say kill him when you're done or let us take him back to be put in a prison. Either way, I'm not about to let him walk away living. Everything he just told you could be a carefully crafted lie."




Talik shakes his head.  "Since when are goblins clever enough to allocate their resources, or brave enough to attack with anything less than their full strength?  If there were more goblins willing to come on this raid, they would have been here.  Trying to recruit more with 'All my companions were killed, but we can do better next time' doesn't strike me as likely either."  He looks down on the goblin with a mix of pity and disgust.  "No, I don't think we'll be seeing our little friend again."


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 15, 2007)

Satisfied, Kaine lets go of the goblin and removes the ring before speaking.

"Very interesting. Goblin bandits financed by mysterious sources. It is my opinion that we should escort the caravan to New Cyre, and contact Oargev's court about this development."

Turning back to the pitiful goblin, he continues, "I agree with Talik. Let the creature try to explain how he was the only survivor and yet has nothing to show for it to his tribe. But if the group decides to execute it, that's fine."


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 15, 2007)

The warforged sighs and shakes his head. "Since when, my friends, have goblins possessed, with due respect, the intellect to lie? Yes, that's what I thought too. I believe that this goblin should be cared for as a prisoner, and brought to the court in New Cyre. If we return him to his tribe, they will likely kill him, and those at the caravan will be no more tolerant. " He looks at the priest with his piercing green eyes, before speaking again. " Talik, you seem to be a kind man, and I hope that I am not mistaken in trusting you with this goblin's care. And when I say a prisoner, Talik, I mean as they should be cared for, not as they are." 

Now he turns to Kaine. Somehow, the air around him seems darker, as if his thinaun plating is sucking the very light in, but surely that can't be? "Mr. Kaine, the ring please? I wish to speak with this goblin. It's amazing what a kind word and some understanding can do, or failing that, the appearance of it. These goblins, it would seem, are still understandably bitter about the fall of the Dhakaan, and no doubt wish to return their empire to its former glory. Atleast, most would wish their followers to think that, but as for their leaders...suffice to say, sir, that I have seen too much of the real world to think that they believe in the same ideals as their subjects."


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 15, 2007)

"Dhakaan was a long time ago and attacks on peaceful caravans are hardly a path to restoration of their empire. Would you have us believe that any glory was won here today? The goblin is a coward and murderer. Your pity is wasted on it. Take the ring if you must," Kaine replies coldly, "Oh, and it's just Kaine."


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 15, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> He looks down on the goblin with a mix of pity and disgust.  "No, I don't think we'll be seeing our little friend again."




"No, we certainly won't."

[sblock=SecondTime]At that, Vorkhad manifests _mind thrust_ with a wild surge on the goblin. He must make a DC 13 Will save or suffer 2d10 points of damage. Vorkhad attempts to hide the display by making a DC 20 Concentration check (+4 modifier) so no one knows it came from him, making a Bluff check (+8 modifier) if anyone accuses him of doing so. Bear in mind that even if there is such a display, it is unlikely anyone without ranks in Knowledge (psionics) or Psicraft or the ability to manifest psionic powers themselves will know where it came from. He will manifest it as a soft sound that can only be heard by those within 15 feet with a successful DC 10 Listen check in case he fails the Concentration check to hide the display.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 15, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Ebil! Pure Ebil! [/SBLOCK]

"No, Kaine, I do not. Still, who knows what these goblins were made to think? It is not that I have any sympathies for this goblin, merely that I have seen war before, and heard those who fight them are made to think."


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 16, 2007)

The goblin halts its look of fear to appear slighlty dazed for a second, but then returns to its normal cringing and weeping.

OOC: So are we nearing a consensus on what to do with the goblin? If no one makes an attempt its life by tommorow, I'll assume you all let it go. 



_Vorkhad (only): You sense the goblin desperatly attempt to maintain control in the face of your mental assault (he rolled 15). You were, however, able to maintain your composure and not display any outward signs of your abilities and despite the effort required to initiate the assualt._


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 17, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Our friendly neighbourhood demonic robot wants to keep it alive, but as a prisoner.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 17, 2007)

OOC: Khyl has not only shown indifference, but has also kept his distance from the prisoner.

And since being ignored when he last spoke to the group, most likely will be keeping his distance from them as well.


----------



## Asmor (Mar 17, 2007)

OOC: Antonus has been back at the caravan since before they started interrogating the gobbo.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 17, 2007)

Vorkhad sneers at the goblin and gives a cold stare, then turns back to the group, 
"I refuse to allow the goblin to live free. If you do not take him prisoner or see to his proper execution, I shall be the executor of justice myself. He has killed innocents, and he will kill again, even us if he has the chance."


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 18, 2007)

Dondel Bresh groans, "Enough of this. I am the caravan master, and I say we take the goblin scum in and have the King deal with it. Now let's get moving." He directs all his people into place and sets Sten's wagon near the front, "Would you heroes like to guard the lady's important cargo for the remainder of the journey as well as keep an eye on the prisoner?..." He gives the order to move.

OOC: Bigger update tommorow. I'm moving back to the my dormroom.


----------



## Ilium (Mar 18, 2007)

Talik nods in deference to the caravan master's decision and binds the goblins arms.  "I'll take charge of this one," he says.  Turning to Kaine he adds, "Please inform the prisoner that if he attempts to flee or do anything else out of line, I'll be forced to hurt him."


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 18, 2007)

The caravan continues down the trade road for another few hours, the clanks of horseshoes against stone and the grinding of wagon wheels the only chatter coming form the other passengers after witnessing the melee with the goblins. Sten, especially, seems nervous. But the mood lightens as more traffic becomes apparent on the road; most of this are local Cyran farmers wheeling their produce to and from New Cyre; the refuge cannot be that far away...

_Talik: About 200ft up the road, you see some brush in a patch of woodland along the right (west) side of the road move. Two figures, one small, the other larger, appear to be hiding._


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 20, 2007)

*whistles to self*

[sblock=OOC]Do something, Talik! Apparently, we are all unaware.[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Mar 20, 2007)

_OOC: Ack!  Sorry. Busy busy busy..._

Without changin expression or gesturing, Talik stage-whispers to those near him, "More trouble ahead, I think.  At least two people hiding in those trees up ahead.  Pass it on."

He tightens his grip on the goblin's bicep, and loosens his sword in its sheath.


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 20, 2007)

OOC: So you are all now aware. Attack already.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 21, 2007)

The warforged stands near the fore of the group, hands gripped around a grey mace. It is of old Cyran make, stained with blood and dirt from countless battles, and all but shattered from the mourning, yet still servicable.


----------



## Asmor (Mar 21, 2007)

A young Cyran runs up behind Antonus and tugs on his shirt. "Sir, sir! They asked me to go tell you there's trouble up ahead." Antonus reluctantly breaks his current engagement and tussles the youngster's hair as he stands up. "Thanks, kid," he says, not entirely joyfully, as he moves his way up to the front of the caravan to meet with the others.

OOC: Antonus goes on auto-pilot through the combat. Attack with crossbow, or if they get close enough move to flank and sneak attack with rapier.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 21, 2007)

Vorkhad will ready his crossbow and prepares to fire at the first target to leave cover. If there is a target within 25 ft. when his turn comes around, he manifests mind thrust (+1 wild surge; ML 2nd; DC 13 Will save or suffer 2d10 damage) then moves back 30 ft.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 21, 2007)

Kaine will likewise do his usual routine: beat the hell out of anyone who gets near. He will also try to subdue one of the attackers (if they are indeed unfriendly), preferably the leader. For this he will use a nonlethal stunning fist (with action point) followed by a flurry of nonlethal blows if necessary.

_More bandits! Someone really has it in for this caravan..._

OOC: I'm convinced that the safest way for a caravan to travel in any D&D setting is _without_ adventurers to act as guards...


----------



## Ilium (Mar 21, 2007)

Talik says, "Can someone get around behind them quietly?  I'd like to ambush the ambushers and find out what's going on."


----------



## Asmor (Mar 21, 2007)

"Sure, I'll go get behind them. Give a loud whistle when you want me to get the drop on them." Antonus waits to see if anyone else wants to try to sneak around and then goes.

OOC: Sneak and hide both +6. Taking a wide circle (keeping them 80 feet away) and crossbow is loaded and wielded.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 21, 2007)

"I'll take the other side."

And Kaine sneaks off on the other side of the road that Antonus chooses.

OOC: Same skill modifiers as Antonus--+6


----------



## Ilium (Mar 21, 2007)

Talik nods, pushes the goblin at the nearest, burliest caravan member with a quick, "Keep an eye on him," and strides toward the front of the group.


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 22, 2007)

"Canis to me." he called his wolf and moved towards the ambushers.

OOC: Move up to ambushers, flank one with Canis and attack.


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 22, 2007)

As Kaine and Antonus creep towards the two figures in preperation of an ambush, the rest of the party forms near the front of the caravan. When they are within 120 feet of the figures, a wild-looking goblin breaks from the dense woods and charges toward you. He holds a spear in one hand, while the other burns with bright flame. A mangy wolf runs at his side.

_Initiative: Kaine (21) and Antonus (21), Vorkhad (18), Goblin Druid and Wolf (12), Zeril'thin (4) and Khyl and Canis (4), Talik (2)._

Kaine runs towards the goblin and his wolf as Antonus moves quickly to within 80ft and aims his crossbow at the ambushers, Vorkhad following quickly on his heels. The goblin and wolf flank Kaine; the goblin's hand is on fire and makes a sideways swipe at Kaine who quickly ducks under the streaking flame; pain wells in the monks right arm as the wolf's fangs maul on him. The wolf attempts to force Kaine down, but is quickly able to pull away.

_Kaine takes 7 hp damage._

Zeril'thin, Khyl, Canis, and Talik quickly run from the front of the caravan, closing the gap between themselves and the melee.

_Kaine is up. He is in melee and is down to 2hp. Antonus, Vorkhad, and Khyl are within 80ft of the goblin. Talik and Zeril'thin are 120ft away from the goblin._

Combat Map:

GKW















AVKC







ZT​


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 22, 2007)

_Not good..._

Kaine 5ft. steps to the square right above the goblin, then tries to Tumble to the other side of it, so that the goblin is in between the demonwolf from hell and Kaine. He has Mobility in case he fails.

He will then proceed to give the goblin an extra-special sized wallop upside the head (nonlethal stunning fist, action point).


----------



## Asmor (Mar 22, 2007)

OOC: Antonus will take a move action to get closer to the goblin (wanna try to stay within one range increment, i.e. 80 ft) and then fire. Reload and fire next round, etc. Assume I keep this action up unless something comes up. I probably won't post again until the battle's over.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 22, 2007)

I'll just keep charging (run, hustle, all that stuff) to get there ASAP and club stuff.


----------



## Ilium (Mar 22, 2007)

Talik shouts and charges, sword in the air.

_OOC: I can't make 120 feet in one round, so this round I'll Run 80 feet (no dex bonus, AC but I don't have one anyway, AC 16) then next round charge the goblin and attack with my longsword: +4 Melee (1d8+2, 19-20/x2), AC 14
_


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 22, 2007)

Khyl stops when he sees the wolf. He lets out a chilling howl not unlike a wolf and he himself shifts into, what could be Canis' twin. Both wolves then come closer. One seeking to circle around.

OOC: Cast Aspect of the Wolf. Then both Khyl and Canis move forward.


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 23, 2007)

Kaine summersults over the goblin and away from the wolf, putting the goblin between he and his pet, executing a downward chopping motion which just barely fails to connect. Antonus and Vorkhad unleash two crossbow bolts at the goblin, that barely miss both the shaman and their ally. The goblin turns on Kaine with its firey claw, singing the monk's clothes but barely missing the hero himself. Kaine hears a growl from behind just before he feels more pain well up, this time in his leg; it is so intense that he collapses.

_Kaine takes 6. Now unconscience and at -4._

Khyl, now in wolf form, Canis, Talik rush toward the now fallen Kaine's aid, as Antonus and Vorkhad continue letting off crossbow bolts from a safe distance. The goblin takes a bolt in the sholder, causing it to let out a perturbed wail. The goblin then points to the two approaching wolves; his wolf howls in bloodlost, and the two charge at the same time, the goblin striking Khyl with his unholy fire while its wolf snaps at Canis, who is able to duck.

_Khyl takes 2._

Zeril'thin quickly come to Khyl's aid, attempting to pound the fiend with his mace, but coming up only with air. 

Canis snaps back at the wolf, forcing its maws down on the monsters neck, pushing it down and Khyl newly elongated fangs find an artery (critical). The beast falls to the trade road, lifeless, its blood spilling out. 

Talik enters the melee along with Zeril'thin on the goblin, slashing at it. Another bolt strikes it, this time in the abdomen, bleeding, the creature strikes Zeril'thin with its flaming claw, singing the warforged's metal plating with a massive black mark; the warforged falls to the ground, inert.

_Zeril'thin takes 7 hp. He is stable and inert._

Khyl and Canis flank the goblin, Canis snapping at it from one side, putting it in a position where Khyl is able bit at the shoulder struck by the bolt, causing the goblin to wail again. Another bolt strikes the goblin in the throat. Black blood wells from its throat, the fire on its hand dissipates, and it collapses to the ground, bleeding.

_Out of Initiative. Everyone recieves 50 xp. Zeril'thin and Kaine are unconscious, but they are both stable. Kaine is at -4, Zeril'thin is at -2._

You hear the crys of Dondel Bresh as he orders healer to the group to treat the fallen.

OOC: sorry for the delay. Got back late last night and this required a lot of rolls and book references.


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 25, 2007)

_bump_


----------



## Asmor (Mar 25, 2007)

Antonus rushes up to check on his fallen allies, and once the medics arrive he goes to inspect the goblin's body.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 25, 2007)

Kaine lies there badly wounded...


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 25, 2007)

OOC: post coming soon, sorry guys. Also, I will be out for the following two days, and then busy for several weeks (though I still will have some time to post). Trip followed by passover, busy time.


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 25, 2007)

Asmor said:
			
		

> Antonus rushes up to check on his fallen allies, and once the medics arrive he goes to inspect the goblin's body.




Khyl, lost in the exhilaration & freedom of his wolf form continued to tear at the goblin corpse along with Canis. At one point playing a gruesome tug-of-war with the body.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 25, 2007)

_Darkness_ 

The frenzied goblin raises its flaming claw, sending it flying toward the warforged. Frozen in fear, he makes no move, perhaps because he was unable to do so. Yet, perhaps...he wanted to die. The claw strikes, and burning pain spreads across his body before blissful darkness claims him, bringing him to the ground. 

His mind, still concious, swims in the sea of darkness, lost. In it, the demon's voice rings out, clearer than anything else: "_It is time, warforged. Time that I claim my due._" "_I owe you nothing!_" "_Perhaps you are right. I have given you nothing, it seems, but your life. Whether you wish for your life or not is none of my concern...this body is mine as much as it is yours, and I do not intend to die with it._" Zeril'thin feels his mind shoved aside, as the demon takes control, and darkness takes him again. Sweet, merciful darkness...


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 25, 2007)

ooc: paging talik.


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 26, 2007)

Asmor said:
			
		

> Antonus rushes up to check on his fallen allies, and once the medics arrive he goes to inspect the goblin's body.




Antonus, after dodging the still snapping fangs of Khyl and Canis, finds a scroll, two wands, and some coins on the belt of the dead goblin shaman.

Once identified by the the appraisers of the caravan, the wands are identified as primitive healing staff and a small staff of speed wands of _cure light wounds (20 charges) and longstrider (25 charges)_. The scroll contains the magic symbols that are consistent with a House Vadalis animal charm (charm animal).

Dondel Bresh's voice booms after inspecting the fallen warforged, "We don't have any magewrites or artificers traveling with us. We will have to lug him to New Cyre and find help there..." He orders two of his hands to lift Zeril'thin into Sten's wagon after the halfling offers her services in thanks.

OOC: Sorry for the deadly combat. The next few hours of travel will be uneventful, so tommorow's update, you hit New Cyre. Let me know if anyone decides to heal Kaine before that.


----------



## Ilium (Mar 26, 2007)

Talik rushes to his fallen allies, quickly intoning a call to the peace in their hearts to staunch their wounds.

_OOC: SORRY!  Man, my life is packed lately...
Anyway.  Cure Minor Wounds on anybody who's unconscious (he won't take the time to see if they're stable or not).  I've only got one Cure Light Wounds left for today, so that will go to Kaine in recognition of his relatively non-violent ways. _


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 26, 2007)

OOC: Oh man if you only knew what Kaine was capable of in the service of King and Country... 

To the DM: is Kaine awake from Talik's healing?


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 27, 2007)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh man if you only knew what Kaine was capable of in the service of King and Country...
> 
> To the DM: is Kaine awake from Talik's healing?




Talik's magic heals the nasty bite marks left on Kaine from the feral wolf's fangs.

The caravan continues to trudge its way down the trade road. The recent ambushes have left everyone on edge, and there is not more incidental chatter for the rest of the journey. 

Suddenly, in the late afternoon, the trade room can be seen ending in a large group of buildings clustered on a large, low hill. As the caravan draws nearer, the buildings come into greater detail. They are mostly wooden and ramshackle, but dashes of colerful paint can be seen on rooftops, a clear, if futile attempt to make the domiciles more presentable. 

Once the caravan nears the edge of the city, people can be seen between buildings and poking their heads out of buildings. Their hair is wavy and dark, their clothes loose, the women wearing dress that is inordinatly elegant for commoners, the men short cloaks and gloves. The festive nature of their appearance is belied by the suspicious, sad stare of their dark eyes.

You have arrived in New Cyre....

Dondel Bresh approaches the party, "This is where I leave you..the caravan must be unloaded, but I owe you all. I'm sure I will see you again, so that I can repay my debt once I sell my goods...," He bows to each of you in turn and then slaps his hand on Zeril'thin's still metal hide, "...you might want to get this fixed." He then rides back to his caravan.

Sten says, "I know the local Cannith artificer. We will get your noble warforged fixed and then I will introduce you to the king so that he may reward you for your service to the Kingdom of Cyre. Follow me..." She taps her horses and they move the wagon carrying the secret cargo, the goblin prisoner, and Zeril'thin further into the town.

_Antonus: Kayla approaches you, looking sad, "Antonus, my grandmother says I must leave you now, as you have important dangerous business...please come back to me..." she kisses you on the cheek._


----------



## Asmor (Mar 27, 2007)

OOC: If you're talking about the old lady who set us up, that was her grandmother, not her mother. 

"Wait, Kayla. I... umm... uhh... I... uhh... I have something for you!" Antonus begins patting himself down furiously looking for an appropriate trinket to give to her... Finally his hands end up grasping a dagger. He looks at it for a second, and then mentally shrugs and holds it out to her. "To remember me by, I guess."

Kayla takes the knife, giggling, and pulls a bit of her long red tresses taut. A quick swipe and she has a lock of hair free. "And something to remember me by."

Also OOC: At some point on the caravan trip Antonus would have given the wands and scroll to whoever wants/can use them.


----------



## Ilium (Mar 27, 2007)

Talik takes charge of their goblin captive again.  "I suppose we should get this one off to the law," he says unhappily.  "Anyone know the way?"


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 28, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Talik takes charge of their goblin captive again.  "I suppose we should get this one off to the law," he says unhappily.  "Anyone know the way?"




Sten replies, "We'll take him directly to the King. I'm sure His Majesty will want to question the swine directly..." Just then, a cranky, crazy looking old man approaches the party from the direction of Dondel's caravan and bows in an exagerrated fashion, "Gregorious, sirs! We meet, we did..." Without further comment, he approaches the stalled warforged, runs his hands over the scorched breach, "Yes, yes.." After a few moments and wild chants, he departs. 

Miraculously, Zeril'thin's metal exterior is now fully repaired. Sten shrugs, "You never know who you will meet in this town..."

The little party makes its way through towns. The view from the periphery of the settlement is confirmed by the interior...the living quarters seem mostly improvised and even the shop stalls are for the most part simple wooden shacks with only crudly painted sigs hanging over the doors to indicate the nature of their business. All in all, New Cyre appears more like a refugee camp than one of the great towns of the Five Nations...

As the party ascends the hill, the see a cluster of buildings nicer than those below, twelve of them to be exact, marked with the symbol of each dragonmarked house. They in turn surround a central building complex, surrounded by a crude 10ft high stone wall. Near entrance to this complex, two caped, armored warriors stand guard. They seem about to halt the party, but they show signs of recognition of your halfling guide, and let you through. The buildings inside are one story, but their general construction is like that of a castle keep, though not nearly as defensible. Horses are posted outside the keep entrance, but all an all the complex seems thinly served....

As the party enters the keep, they hear the sounds of a nasty argument. A high Brelish accented voice rises, "My lord, I do insist you come to my castle...with these raids, it is not right for one of royal blood to reside in this exposed settlment surrounded by rabble..." Another voice, which some of the party recognize as Cyran interrupts, "He is not a lord, but a king, Sir Nelview! And those rabble are his subjects! Now why don't you explain why your garrison hasn't acted to stop these greenskins raids!?" 

Before you is a scene both noble but sad, in a small stone hall, the walls covered in various noble standards. At the far end are a group of well dressed men seated along the wall. At the center of this collective is a handsome, but gruff individual, seated in an ornate wooden chair, raised by a stone block slightly above the rest. Most are human, but near the the party's far right, seated far from the center and infront of the humans, is a dwarf. He focuses on the party intently as they enter the chamber even as the humans focus on two men standing before them; one wears glistening chainmail, the other is short...very, very short...a member of the gnome folk is appears. 

The armored human, with the Brelish accent heard before responds in a tone struggling to maintain a semblance of respect for the those before him, "My lords...the Cyrans are King Boranel's honered guests, and I will do right to protect them, but I have two hundred men available to protect 16,000 souls, most of them Brelish citizens unfortunate enough to be spread out over several hundred miles..." he is interrupted by one of the humans, "The Brelish haven't been attacked, the Cyrans have! We pay our rents to your crown. You can surely defend this hill..." the man in the center raises his hand and suddenly the room goes silent. He focuses on Sir Nelview for long seconds before speaking..

"That will be all, Sir Nelview. I think I will stay in the city with my people. Good day, my lord."

Nelview eyes the man warily, "Good day, Heiness." He gives a curt, shallow bow and promptly moves the exit the room, barely looking at he party as he does so. The gnome follows him. 




_Kaine: The gnome taps you on the leg as he passes. Later, you will find a note that reads, "The Lanterns light even here. Pol Shortside is your contact. Meet me later."

Antonus and Vorkhad: You observe the gnome discreetly slip a note in Kain's sandle..._





The King calls out, "Sten Goodseller, my beautiful lady! You have returned! Was your journey uneventful, or, discounting that succesfull?"

Sten responds, "Yes, Majesty. Your property is safe..." She quickly dashes forward and leaves the chest near his feet, "...as to uneventful. The Valenar guards were slaughtered on the return trip not far out of town, " The assembled men gasp, "...if it were not for these great men, " her hand sweeps to indicate the party, "I fear all would have been lost."

The king nods and looks at each member of the party in turn, "I am Oargev d'Wynarn, King of Cyre. Who are these brave warriors that have saved a loyal servant and property of my crown."





OOC: Phew that was long. More streamlined fluff in the future. Anywho, introduce yourselves the king, before he cuts off your head!


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 28, 2007)

"My name is Kaine, your highness, a simple traveler."


----------



## Asmor (Mar 28, 2007)

"I'm Antonus. You, uh, got a kitchen 'round here?"


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 28, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I'm back![/SBLOCK]

_Well well, noble warforged? Hah!_

"Good day, your majesty. I am a traveller on this caravan, and one of Sten Goodseller's guards on her journey."


[SBLOCK=OOC]Asmor, that line was pure awesome, congrats.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 30, 2007)

_bump_


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 31, 2007)

"Greetings your majesty," Vorkhad kneels, feigning deference (Bluff check +8). "I am Vorkhad, an arbalester who came upon the illustrious Sten in her hour of need. I and my compatriots rescued her as she says and here we are now to seek your favor."

Vorkhad smiles a knowing smile and continues, "Incidentally, your grace, I could not help but notice that the local law enforcement seems too preoccupied to help rid you of this goblin pestilence. Might I and my companions offer our services? Assuming we are granted salvage rights, I would be more than happy to divest you of this menace."


----------



## SecondTime (Apr 1, 2007)

OOC: I'll give everyone until tommorow night to post, then we'll move on. sorry for the delays.


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 2, 2007)

SecondTime said:
			
		

> _bump_




Second,

Due to being in and out of the hospital I am going to have to cut out much of my online gaming. For _at least_ several weeks.

I understand if you would need to write Khyl out.


----------



## SecondTime (Apr 4, 2007)

Oargev looks to each member of the party as they reply in turn, and slightly askew at Antonus' inappropriate comment.., he motions to the dwarf in the corner, who promptly comes forward and hands each party member (still in the game) a pouch, "Fifty gold pieces for each savior of Cyre...we are a poor people, but not miserly. Can we expect your help in ending this goblin menace?"


----------



## Asmor (Apr 4, 2007)

Antonus looks in the pouch and responds eagerly, "Of course, how could we not!"


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 4, 2007)

Kaine nods.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 5, 2007)

"That is quite an assumption you make, my friend. An entire country cannot deal with them, what makes you think we can? Still, 'tis an offer from king Oargev himself, and I am not so suicidal as to refuse. Yet I know that you will be hard pressed to find any better than us to aid you, I would make my own price, and if you refuse, than you shall find another, but not myself."


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 5, 2007)

"My generous liege," Vorkhad begins, "I would not think to deprive your coffers in such a time of need but I do not wish to offend you by refusing your gift. Perhaps you know of a cause to which I can donate the reward so that my conscience would rest easier."


----------



## SecondTime (Apr 6, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> "My generous liege," Vorkhad begins, "I would not think to deprive your coffers in such a time of need but I do not wish to offend you by refusing your gift. Perhaps you know of a cause to which I can donate the reward so that my conscience would rest easier."




"Lady Sten's taverns also house the few Jorasco healers we have in New Cyre. Give your reward to her, and I'm sure she will make offer healing that is not too costly for our poor..."


----------



## SecondTime (Apr 6, 2007)

cog_and_taz said:
			
		

> "That is quite an assumption you make, my friend. An entire country cannot deal with them, what makes you think we can? Still, 'tis an offer from king Oargev himself, and I am not so suicidal as to refuse. Yet I know that you will be hard pressed to find any better than us to aid you, I would make my own price, and if you refuse, than you shall find another, but not myself."




The King's eyes fix on the warforged, "My people were the first to create your kind, so I think even one such as yourself would not deny the remnants of my kingdom aid in its time of need, but make your bid and we shall see..."

Noticing the goblin prisoner, several of the King's attendents rush forward to grab the creature, some with swords drawn. The king turns again to the party, "I think we shall take this one, unless you are not done questioning him".


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 7, 2007)

"Oh by all means," the kalashtar expresses, "Please do! I've been wishing we were rid of him for hours now. I told my group we should have axed the pathetic creature long ago, but they wouldn't hear of it. They kept blathering on about mercy and some other such nonsense. Anyway, I strongly advise you dispose of that little beast immediately. He is a bloodthirsty killer and likely to cause you nothing but grief if you do not."


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 8, 2007)

The warforged's eyes take on a dark, purple glow, burning with unholy fury. His voice is a hiss, barely containing his rage.

 "I remember all too well, the days in your army.. you bound me within this shell, condemning me to imprisonment for life, you kept me under the thumb of your accursed generals at all times, I was nothing more than a weapon in your eyes, a tool to be used and discarded like so many others. My hands were stained with the blood of your enemies while Cyre stood back and watched... Watched arrogantly as we fought a war that was not ours...and to think, to _think_ that after all that... after all that you have forced me to endure,  you suppose that I owe you for creating me and my people? How dare you?! " The warforged's rage is almost palpable as he roars "_I owe you nothing, Oargev!_". " My price is 500 galifars. And if you cheat me, if you use me as you have before, Oargev, than not even the gods shall contain my wrath."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Zeril'thin was in control for that lil speech, but the demon made him a bit more angry than usual. And the imprisonment etc. was the demon speaking. As a side note, remember this: warlocks may occasionally flip out and kill people.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 8, 2007)

Kaine opens his stance a touch wider and prepares to incapacitate his strange, Cannith-forged new friend.

"Restrain yourself, Zeril'thin! You threaten one far above us."

Turning to Oargev, Kaine continues, "My apologies, your highness, he does not speak for all. As I have said, I am willing to undertake this task and am grateful for any reward that should be offered." He bows, not taking an eye off of the warforged at his side.


----------



## Asmor (Apr 8, 2007)

_Bloody warforged_ Antonus thinks, his hand resting on the hilt of his rapier. _What the hell were they thinking giving a weapon a mind. Should have destroyed them to the last after the war._


----------



## SecondTime (Apr 9, 2007)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> Kaine opens his stance a touch wider and prepares to incapacitate his strange, Cannith-forged new friend.
> 
> "Restrain yourself, Zeril'thin! You threaten one far above us."
> 
> Turning to Oargev, Kaine continues, "My apologies, your highness, he does not speak for all. As I have said, I am willing to undertake this task and am grateful for any reward that should be offered." He bows, not taking an eye off of the warforged at his side.




"You have my gratitude, sir. I would task you and your companions to find the goblin camp and initiate a raid..." the King glances sideways at Zeril'thin, "...the raiders have stolen much from both my nobles and merchants; you shall find reward enough in the treasure, well more than 500 Galifers I believe. I will gift that part of the horde which you recover..." the dwarf blurts out, "Your majesty!", the King raises his hand and speaks again, "Now go!" and turns back to his throne....

OOC: Remember the goblin gave you directions to the camp, though he is still available as a guide. Next scene change will take you to the encampment. Those who are still in the game should respond to the post. Those who don't won't be written out completely, and have the option to join again later.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 10, 2007)

"It is my honor to serve, my lord," Vorkhad says with a bow. Before leaving town, he will deliver 45 gp of his reward to Sten and ask that it be given to the House Jorasco healers. The rest he will use to stock up on crossbow bolts and several days worth of trail rations. 30 bolts and 4 days of rations will be sufficient.


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 10, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Kaine will seek Pol Shortside and make contact. Alone--Kaine will actively look for anyone following him, including fellow PCs and try to lose them if necessary in a Casino Royale parkour style chase. Um, I suppose the Dark Lanterns have a way of identifying one another? Being contacted at all is a sign that Pol knows who I am, not that he (she?) can be trusted. One can't be too careful in the spy game...[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 11, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]On a trip to tokyo, don't expect posts for another week. BTW, after what this guy has been put through, wouldn't you be annoyed if someone said they you owed them for it?[/SBLOCK]

" I shall take what I have demanded, Oargev, but there is no need for more, I shall return that which belongs to you. But remember, you have cursed me once already when you forged me from khyber. If you curse me once more, than I shall end this torture from the source." 

As he turns to leave, he glares at kaine before speaking to him: "I would have expected more of a monk such as you, Kaine. Your orders are known for their wisdom, yet you understand nothing of me... words without knowledge are not often tolerated by me, Kaine, it is best that you guard your words."

[SBLOCK=secondtime] I'm assuming Oargev knows about the deal with him, that okay?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 11, 2007)

"You know nothing of my order, and clearly nothing of the discipline that it teaches; discipline of the mind and tongue as well as that of the body. It seems you forget that Cyre and the other four nations purchased your kind--you were forged by Cannith, not ir'Wynarn. Words without knowledge indeed."

Kaine leaves, letting the warforged get the last word in if it chooses to, telling the others he will meet them back here at dawn for their next mission. He's off to find his Dark Lanterns contact.

[sblock=to cog_and-taz]Fun![/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 11, 2007)

[SBLOCK=enforcer]Glod you like it.[/SBLOCK]

"Do you think me to be a fool?" The construct's eyes burn with a dark, violet radiance. "I am not as other Warforged, kaine. Cannith had a hand in my forging, to be sure, but the Ir'wynarn's are not without blame: they forged me as much as cannith did, and as you said, purchased me as nothing more than a weapon of war like any other. I shall not punish them for what they have done, but I owe them less than nothing for it. "


----------



## Asmor (Apr 11, 2007)

Antonus thinks a few more dispariaging remarks about the warforged and then leaves. He's going to try to find Kayla and spend some time with her before leaving.


----------



## SecondTime (Apr 12, 2007)

OOC: Posting the big update tommorow, after my midterm.


----------



## Asmor (Apr 12, 2007)

SecondTime said:
			
		

> OOC: Posting the big update tommorow, after my midterm.




OOC: Wow, kinda late for a midterm, innit? We're getting ready for finals. Best of luck regardless!


----------



## SecondTime (Apr 12, 2007)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Kaine will seek Pol Shortside and make contact. Alone--Kaine will actively look for anyone following him, including fellow PCs and try to lose them if necessary in a Casino Royale parkour style chase. Um, I suppose the Dark Lanterns have a way of identifying one another? Being contacted at all is a sign that Pol knows who I am, not that he (she?) can be trusted. One can't be too careful in the spy game...[/sblock]





_Kaine: You are able to make contact with Pol as the gnome is purchasing provisions in the town market before he and his 'master', Sir Nelview, depart New Cyre. He nimbly guides you to a narrow alleyway between two small, wooden stores and whispers some details about your assignment. He was able to identify you based on a Citadel signet ring you wear, which he promptly displays for you.

Local politics are messy. There are the goblin raids, but the Lanterns consider those to be a minor threat, atleast militarily; Darguun is in no position to challenge King Boranel directly. Your assignment is based on percieved threats from within New Cyre itself; Oargev's position amongst the refugees is not as secure as some believe. The goblin raids are hurting his image and his vision of a new Cyran homeland, and some whisper that the raids are being advanced by someone close to him. In addition, there are whispers of perverse cults taking hold amongst the Cyrans. 

These rumors have spread to the surrounding Brelish hamlets, raising tensions between the two peoples, tensions that are being pressed by Sir Nelview, castellan of the local castles, lord of most the surrounding estates, and chief magistrate of this district. Pol suspects that Nelview, a powerful noble member of the parliment, is trying to bring Oargev under his power; these suspicions are what lead to the gnome's assignment to this backwater in the first place under cover as Nelviews chamberlin. 

He is tasked with keeping abreast of the local Brelish, while you must be the Lantern's eyes amongst the Cyrans. To this end, you are tasked with getting close and protecting King Oargev; despite his occasional patriotic hand wringing, he is of royal blood and considered the Cyran noble least threatening to Breland. You must stop any assault on his position, whether it comes from the goblins, the Brelish, or even the Cyrans themselves._


----------



## SecondTime (Apr 12, 2007)

After setting themselves to rights by purchasing equipment or visiting loved ones, the party, minus those members who took the King's reward but chose not to take further action against the goblins at this time, sets off the next day towards the eastern hills marked out by their goblin captive. 

After three hours traversing mostly rugged, sparsly wooded terrain, the hills come within sight. A path becomes obvioius, which leads up to a cave in the hillside. The opening is about 90 feet away, and the closer you get, th emore intense the feeling you have of being watched.

_Antonus: You spot two goblins and a guard dog standing in the hsadows within the cave opening._


----------



## Asmor (Apr 12, 2007)

Antonus continues walking, as if nothing was amiss. "Hey, guys," he says casually, "a couple goblins hiding over in that cave. Maybe we can get the drop on them if they don't think we noticed them?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Exactly which characters are in our group? Vorkhad has a reasonably high AC, so he would volunteer to take point, although if someone with heavy armor or its equivalent volunteers for the task, he will take the back. He notes that his psionic powers are only useful at close range for those who wish to plan tactics.[/sblock]

Vorkhad says as nonchalantly as possible (Bluff +8 to fake nonchalance in case the goblins are watching), "Good eye. I hadn't noticed them but thank you for pointing it out. That cave does seem the only entrance though. Perhaps we could feign being tired and make camp for the night. Then leave a trap for them should they come to attack us. Goblins can see at night, but only so far. It may be possible for us to engineer the situation to our advantage."


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 16, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Okay, I'm back.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 16, 2007)

The warforged's voice is cold and emotionless as he speaks " Very well. If that is what you wish, Vorkhad, so must I obey. I shall stand guard... after all, what other purpose do my people serve, with no war to fight?"


----------



## Asmor (Apr 16, 2007)

_Oh, lovely,_ Antonus thinks to himself, _now _it's_ trying to be philosophical too?_


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 17, 2007)

The warforged looks for any nearby defensible spot (few good entrances, preferably close together, something to take cover behind, best if its a clearing too). It then pitches a tent before moving behind some large object (say, a boulder) and digs a hole to stand in.

[SBLOCK=Secondtime]I understand if you don't want to say, but roughly what level is this campaign going to go to? As far as level 6?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 18, 2007)

Vorkhad pulls out his bedroll and pretends to make camp. "Oh, by the way," he mentions to the warforged and anyone else on watch, "try not to look in the direction of the cave too often. We don't want them to think we've noticed."


----------



## Asmor (Apr 18, 2007)

Antonus sits with his back to the cave, loading his crossbow and holding it ready in front of him.


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 19, 2007)

Kaine spreads his arms a little wide, showing that he's obviously unarmed, and continues walking.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 19, 2007)

The warforged sighs; a strange creaking sound. "Do you take me for a fool, Vorkhad? For many years I have fought terrible battles in the last war, and you think thet I cannot outwit some simple-minded goblins?" He shakes his head, and starts digging again "no matter, this should prove easy enough in any case.."


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 20, 2007)

"No offense intended, of course," Vorkhad apologizes to the warforged, "it simply seems your people are not the type to specialize in subterfuge."


----------



## Asmor (Apr 20, 2007)

Overhearing Vorkhad, Antonus grimaces slightly. _Your people? If those things are people, then I'm a bloody chamber pot._


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 21, 2007)

"I am no mindless golem... few battles in a war are fought with swords, Vorkhad. If mindless brutes would have sufficed, my people would have never existed."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Nice line Asmor. BTW, is there anyone in the party that doesn't hate my character? Or, atleast hates him less than the rest of the party do?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SecondTime (Apr 23, 2007)

ooc: sorry for the delays. Post tommorow.


----------



## SecondTime (Apr 24, 2007)

As Zeril'thin continues his theatrics, the warforged's heavy foot accidently breaks apart a stone along the pathe, loudly scattering pebbles to and fro. The dog barks loudly and goblins cry out...

_Initiative: Kaine (18), Vorkhad (15), Zeril'thin(7), Guard Dog (5), Antonus (4), 2 Goblins (3). Kaine's up. The goblins and dog are 20ft away from Kaine, 30ft from the rest of the party._

Combat Map

G1G2
D




K


AV
Z






K


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 24, 2007)

_Bloody warforged..._

Kaine readies his sling and sends a bullet towards one goblin's head. He's learned his lessons about charging in...


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 24, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]This is for the warforged's turn.[/SBLOCK]

The warforged turns to face the goblins. "Kaine, I told you once that I am not as other warforged. I do not expect you to believe me, but now you shall see proof."

Leaping out of his tent, he runs within shooting range of the goblins as fast as his legs will carry him, and raises his hand at the one on the left.

Threads of purple and black energy coil around the warforged as a sphere of similar-coloured energy grows in his open left palm.  The khyber shard in his chest glows violently and his black cloak whips about him in some unseen wind as a brilliant blast of energy shoots forth from his palm, flying at the goblin. 

[SBLOCK=OOC]Major shock for everyone, goblins included, I suspect. attack roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=996364(22).  confirmation: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=996373(19) 

assuming a crit, http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=996389 (only 4 damage)

mwahahaha![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 24, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Pretty sure SecondTime rolls for us.[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 24, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Ack, I forgot. Bummer... [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 24, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Just trying to save you the effort of cutting and pasting--hope you get a crit anyways, maybe Kaine won't have his ass kicked this combat. [/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 24, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]More like: maybe Kaine will be impressed for a change. Think about it, if a seemingly normal warforged does a hadoken and blows up a gobbo, that's serious.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## cog_and_taz (May 1, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]O-kay... where on earth are airwalkrr, asmor and secondtime?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Asmor (May 1, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
I'm still here and check in on ENWorld at least once a day, usually several times a day. Just waiting for my turn.
[/sblock]


----------



## cog_and_taz (May 1, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Alrighty. Just waitin' on airwalkrr, I guess.

edit: just saw this [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Asmor (May 19, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
So... How's things?
[/sblock]


----------

